# Hello!



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Love this site! I've been a lurker for a year or two, and i finally got off my butt, and signed up. 

My brother in law, and i started haunting his yard a couple years ago, and that's when i found this place. I have learned a lot from all of the amazing props, and ideas that everyone has shared. There is an amazing collection of talent, and creativity here. It inspires me to help make our haunt bigger, and better every year! We are still new at it, but i realized we were addicted when we started planning for it in February!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, glad you decided to join in, and not just lurk.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Howdy, and welcome! Can't wait to see some of y'alls stuff.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Otis. February?? Why such a late start? lol


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Everybody! It was a late start Vlad. I think next years planning is gonna start on Nov 1st for sure.  We've got a ton of ideas that we didn't get to yet. I guess that goes with the territory though.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's true, you can never start soon enough, and you're never finished.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy Yard Haunting

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I love lurking. Watching from a far. Never saying a word, cause I'm so quite. Noone knows you're there, until it's too late. The fear, the screaming when they realize you are there. Yea, good times.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad you got off your butt and signed up! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

